# smiling from ear to ear



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Good for you to keep this option in front of your Dad. Glad that he had a great ride.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, it's a special day you'll long remember. Another cherished memory.

Glad you and your dad had a great day together.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Good on you for arranging it!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

YAY! glad you got to spend some go quality time with your dad and that he got some time with his horse! hopefully you can sneak in some more rides for him!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Maybe with your Dad feeling more confident again, he will want to keep riding even if your Mom doesn't and will tell her so, eliminating the need to sneak!

Fingers crossed.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Excellento! Hope your dad keeps riding, proven medical fact (heard it on the tv "The Doctors), horseback riding staves off oestoporosis, arthritis and some other aging disease (can't remember, getting old, bad memory, lol).


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I can pretty much gaurantee with his confidence back there will be no stopping him riding now. 

Update: he and mom talked and it seems, according to mom, he's the one that's been stopping them from going and she has still wanted to ride. I know how I feel about that one but if she starts riding again I'll be happy about that too. Doubt we'll be able to talk her into more than a one or two hour ride at a time.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Short rides are okay. I lost my mom in 83, dad in 93. All of us only have so much time to spend here. It sounds like you've found a great way to make the most of it.

I guess I kind of Envy you in a large way, but it's a good envy.

You're truly blessed sir.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

My dad begs me to put him on a horse. Says "I can handle it"
But it just scares me to death. He's on Oxygen and unsteady in walking. Knees and legs have lost their strength long ago. It would be just my luck that the day I put him back in the saddle, He'd tumble off and seriously break something.

I might be able to get him in the saddle at home with a short ladder, But if he came off while trail ridding, I'd never get him back in the saddle. And there is no way he could walk out. 

I feel bad refusing him, But he is just beyond the point where I dare take the risk. If your dad can ride, Enjoy the time with him.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

That is great Darrin. Absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Darrin said:


> .....Now I'm hoping he wont keep letting mom run interference to his riding!
> 
> Have to say that was actually one of my best riding days of my life.


Please keep helping him get to ride! It sounds like it's really a priceless thing for him and it would be terrible for him to miss out. Hope your Mom will continue too! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

When my husband's uncle was 87 years old, he dropped by to see us while I was riding the TWH that I had back then. He said that he loved gaited horses and wanted to ride. We pushed, pulled, and got him up on the horse. He didn't just walk around. He put her into a nice quick rack and then he cantered around the yard a little bit. After about 15 minutes of what was obviously a great time, he came over and asked me to help him get down. He said, "If I fall off and break something, everybody is going to say, 'That old fool should have known better.'" He lived to be 100.

I think that being willing to do fun stuff kept him going. I am glad you got your dad to ride.


----------



## roanrider (Jun 13, 2012)

Painted Horse - check into a therapeutic equestrian association in your area, they are n't just for kids. They provide side walkers and there are portable oxygen tanks he can carry over his shoulder like a purse. Might do him some good!


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

Roan rider-- that would be excellent!. Well behaved horses can be very therapeutic to anyone.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Darrin I am so glad you got to take a ride with your dad!!!! That is wonderful. Riding puts a smile on my face so I know how your dad feels. Kudo's for having such a great time!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Good for you and your dad! Riding is like breathing in oxygen. Can't get enough of it! And the joy and closeness it brings for the two of you is unmatched.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Paintlover1965 said:


> ..... Riding is like breathing in oxygen. Can't get enough of it!....


Amen and AMEN!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

